# Biggest SAfrican bust



## Katey

This has been in the news over the last few days. I was not aware that the SPCA (in SA) had never arrested more that 18 people at the same time or rescued more than 14 dogs at once. http://www.timeslive.co.za/thetimes/2013/11/05/dog-fighting-ring-bust

It would seem that a person here can only be accused of dog fighting if they are caught in the act.

I was also encourage that of the few articles I have read about this particular incident the dogs have all been labeled as pit bull types or mixes there of.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Yeah it sounds like they were fighting some sort of either pitbull mix or I was thinking, isn't there some type of bully breed dog that Africa has a lot of? bully Kuta? Something like that...maybe they were fighting those? Who knows...the picture that is on the cover looks like a type of mastiff.


----------



## ames

Katey said:


> This has been in the news over the last few days. I was not aware that the SPCA (in SA) had never arrested more that 18 people at the same time or rescued more than 14 dogs at once. http://www.timeslive.co.za/thetimes/2013/11/05/dog-fighting-ring-bust
> 
> It would seem that a person here can only be accused of dog fighting if they are caught in the act.
> 
> I was also encourage that of the few articles I have read about this particular incident the dogs have all been labeled as pit bull types or mixes there of.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Really hard to catch people in the states as well shoot even people caught red handed are still able to get off sometimes. It's freaking BS!!! But good for SA! Nice try are not letting that behavior stand and thanks for sharing! Had not heard about that over here.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BullyGal

Bully Kuttas are a Pakistani Mastiff.

Boerboels are from SA... and probably what that picture is of. But it says its a "File Photo" so it probably doesn't really have anything to do with the article.


----------



## Katey

That picture doesn't look like a boerboel. Boerboels are usually a solid color with a dark mask.

It could be a mastiff mix though. But it does look like a stock photo.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Clashez

They were probably just pit bull , Stafford , mastiff's or combination of the breeds.
When I was a kid back in the early 90's hardly little to no body fought papered pure bred dogs.

I also heard Africans refer to hyena's as " PIT BULLS"


----------



## Katey

Clashez said:


> They were probably just pit bull , Stafford , mastiff's or combination of the breeds.
> When I was a kid back in the early 90's hardly little to no body fought papered pure bred dogs.
> 
> I also heard Africans refer to hyena's as " PIT BULLS"


The article says that the SPCA says that tethered are mixed dogs. Not that the type of dog they are matters all.

And I LIVE in Africa and have NEVER heard someone call a hyena a Pit Bull.

There was a very popular picture of Nigerian gangsters with hyenas on chains. There was also a picture of the same Nigerians gangsters with baboons on chains. Both pictures said "African Pit Bulls" as far as I know the text was added to the picture by an American.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

